# Best Bang-For-The-Buck Full Suspension MTB...



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Years ago, I remember the Giant Yukon FX being the one that won praise all 
over the MTB rags as the best <$1,000. entry-level full suspension MTB bike.

For under $1,000. what is the best full suspension entry-level mountain bike one 
could purchase today? Since then, has there been another bike to win that title?


----------



## Gav888 (Oct 19, 2011)

Anthem X5?


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Gav888 said:


> Anthem X5?


Looks good for the money.

FRAME
Sizes	S (16"), M (18"), L (20"), XL (21")
Colours	White / Red / Black
Frame	AluxX SL aluminum, Fluid Formed TM 4.0"/100mm Maestro Suspension
Fork	RockShox Recon Gold TK Solo Air, tapered steerer, 100mm travel
Shock	RockShox Monarch R

COMPONENTS
Handlebar	Giant Connect low riser
Stem	Giant Connect
Seatpost	Giant Connect
Saddle	Giant Cross Trail D2
Pedals	Not Included

DRIVETRAIN
Shifters	Shimano Alivio 27 speed
Front Derailleur	Shimano Alivio
Rear Derailleur	Shimano Deore Shadow
Brakes	Shimano M445 hydraulic discs, 160mm rotors
Brake Levers	Shimano M445
Cassette	Shimano HG50 11-34
Chain	Shimano HG-73
Crankset	Shimano M542 22/32/42
Bottom Bracket	Shimano Integrated Press Fit

WHEELS
Rims	Giant S-XC2 DW aluminium
Hubs	Formula
Spokes	Stainless Steel
Tires	Maxxis Crossmark 26x2.1"


----------



## Orthoguy (Dec 4, 2011)

Hard to beat the X5 for bang for the buck (sub 1k).


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Orthoguy said:


> Hard to beat the X5 for bang for the buck (sub 1k).


Hydro brakes, decent shifters/deraileurs (I've had them), decent shock/fork. Wow. That is a pretty decent deal. 
Better than the Yukon (specs-wise), although I think the Yukon looks like it has a more aggressive frame.

Anthem XC? Yukon more Trail/Singletrack?


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

I picked up my '11 KHS XC 104 for about $600 out-the-door
KHS Bicycles :: XC 204 :: XC/XC Race


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Horst link, 5", Spinner/Rock Shox, Discs...not bad. Not bad at all. :thumbsup:


----------



## michael1 (Nov 17, 2011)

...


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> Specialized makes the best and lightest aluminum frame with their proprietary alloy.


Sorry I don't agree with that statement.

I also don't agree that a FS rig under 1K is not worth buying. For example I can point out a 30 speed bike with Rock Shox fork and shock, 30 speed SLX/XT drivetrain, and Avid Elixir brakes for around that price point.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

michael1 said:


> $2750 MSRP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The preceding message was brought to you the big S. :skep:


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


> I also don't agree that a FS rig under 1K is not worth buying. For example I can point out a 30 speed bike with Rock Shox fork and shock, 30 speed SLX/XT drivetrain, and Avid Elixir brakes for around that price point.


New and from a reputable manufacture? I didn't think so.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> New and from a reputable manufacture? I didn't think so.


Bikes Direct. Motobecane.

Mountain Bikes with Shimano DynaSys 30 speed - MTB - Motobecane 2011 Fantom Comp DS


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

He said reputable.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

michael1 said:


> To sum it up, there are no good full-supsension bikes at under 1k; they all suck. Either get a hardtail or invest more money with an aluminum frame stumpy.


To sum it up better, yes there full sus bikes under $1k worth getting. There are a lot of riders out there that could never justify spending $2500 - $4000 on ANY mtb.
I'd go with the Anthem x5 as a decent and capable bike for it's price point, decent frame and off road worthy components as well.


----------



## newking (Nov 6, 2007)

this one's not bad:
Kona Tanuki Deluxe Bike from Hucknroll.com


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

michael1 said:


> $2750 MSRP
> *snip*
> 
> 3900$ MSRP
> ...


You must be Mike?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i had a yukon FX. i was just excited to own a dual suspension. my only beef was its weight. around 33 pounds or so. thats not the worst thing in the world, but i'm a little guy, so it was a big deal for me.

i had that same half black, half white bike. i named it obama.


----------



## michael1 (Nov 17, 2011)

I have no affiliation with Mikes Bikes or Specialized. I am 18 years old and I outgrew the Trek Hardtail that I had since I was 11 and I needed I new bike. I have mountain biked since I was maybe about 6 years old, I can't quite remember. 

Anyway, at first I was looking at bikes around 1k, and I came to the conclusion that the suspension would not be efficient i.e. lots of pedal bob and that the bike would be heavy and have worse components than a hardtail at the same price. However all the bikes I tried at performance cycles at about 1k weighed about 31 lbs and I wanted something lighter. I found the stumpjumper HT comp at mikes bikes at about 1700 and it felt good, had very superior components and only weighed 23.5 pounds. At this point I had already tried and Ibis Mojo at a bike demo and I thought it was clearly better than the Specialized Stumpjumper both in terms of geometry and suspension. I don't care for the FSR or brain. However, those bikes were theoretically out of my budget. I wanted to wait for Mikes Bikes to have a sale to get a lower price, but in the meantime I saw an Ibis Mojo SL that had been lightly used for only six months, which I thought was to good of a deal to miss. I bought the Ibis at 3k, and it was 5k only 6 months prior. It came in perfect condition and I had it assembled at Mikes Bikes.

I mention Mikes Bikes only because it is the one that comes to mind being on of my LBS. My experience with the specialized hardtail being way lighter than other hardtails and seeing that they curve the tubes of the frame led me to believe that they made a very good lightweight aluminum frame.


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

customfab said:


> New and from a reputable manufacture? I didn't think so.


Why does it have to be brand new and from a big name?
Used has it's faults... Scratching and frame-fatiuge (if it is really old) but IMO you don't need the latest greatest. Get what suits your riding style and if you can find the same or better bike then great. If not then deal with it.

Stop pushing your views on other people, even if it is for help. That is not this kind of thread.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

michael1 said:


> To sum it up, there are no good full-supsension bikes at under 1k; they all suck. Either get a hardtail or invest more money with an aluminum frame stumpy.


My next rig will be a '11/'12 Turner 5.Spot with an XT Build. 27lbs of dream bike.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


> Sorry I don't agree with that statement.
> 
> I also don't agree that a FS rig under 1K is not worth buying. For example I can point out a 30 speed bike with Rock Shox fork and shock, 30 speed SLX/XT drivetrain, and Avid Elixir brakes for around that price point.


I agree. Guys who ride $10,000. uber-mtbs are giving praise to cheaper bikes with their trickle-down technology that are giving entry-level riders a lot for the purchase price.

Oh, and name that bike! I'm curious now! 



newking said:


> this one's not bad:
> Kona Tanuki Deluxe Bike from .com


That's a winner right there. So far, I'm giving it to this Kona. It undeniably offers the best bang for the buck. 
If I had about $1,000. to spend and that was my limit for a long time, it'd be this Kona Tanuki Deluxe without a doubt.

5" Travel, the only weak point in the drivetrain is the FD Alivio (which could be rectified with an XT FD) 
and a rear shock upgrade and that bike is competing with bikes twice it's price. And it comes "with" SPD's? Damn!



















(What I'd change right away...)
Frame Material: Kona Race Light 7005 Aluminum Butted 
Suspension: 4 bar 
Rear Travel: 130 mm
Front Travel: 130 mm 
Rear Shock: Kona Fastrax AF2 
Fork: Rock Shox Sektor TK 
Wheelset: Shimano MT15 
Front Derailleur: Shimano Alivio 
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore XT 
Shifters: Shimano Deore 
Crankset: FSA Alpha Drive 
Chain Rings: 44 x 32 x 22 t
Sprocket Range: 11 x 34 t
Pedals: Shimano PD-M505 
Brakes: Avid Elixir 5 185mm fr/r
Tires: Maxxis Ardent 26 x 2.25 
Saddle: WTB 
Weight: (17 inch) 31 lb 13 oz 
Manufacturer Warranty: limited lifetime


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> Oh, and name that bike! I'm curious now!


See post number 12. Thanks!


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


> See post number 12. Thanks!


Got it! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

michael1 said:


> $2750 MSRP
> 
> 3900$ MSRP


Hi Michael1. Can you re-size this pic please? 
It's expanding the thread and making it hard to read.
Thanks. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Just use Adblock and block the image.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


> Just use Adblock and block the image.


Thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## torreyaz (Jul 17, 2011)

newking said:


> this one's not bad:
> Kona Tanuki Deluxe Bike from Hucknroll.com


Spec-wise that is a good deal for a FS at the price point.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

2011-12 Slayers. 

Around $2 000 for a Slayer 30 and up to $5 000+ for a 70. But frame is the same. That's why I'm getting a frame only to transfers my current parts.

Maybe over 1k, but I'll says that so far it's the bike (talking about the frame, because you put whatever you want, XTR on a Wallyworld bike don't make it race worthy whatsoever ) that has show the best in AM category in my researches. 

Geometry, quality, design, and price. I'd even consider the Slayer over the SB-66 right now in my situation (not for the price, but performance for my riding style).

And it's damn sexy.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

David C said:


> 2011-12 Slayers.
> 
> Around $2 000 for a Slayer 30 and up to $5 000+ for a 70. But frame is the same. That's why I'm getting a frame only to transfers my current parts.
> 
> ...


I'm seeing that turned up bottom tube on a few new bikes now.
Even the Turner I'm going for has one.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

2ndgen said:


> I'm seeing that turned up bottom tube on a few new bikes now.
> Even the Turner I'm going for has one.


Your Tuner had DW-Link. This has rocker link type.

But if you are talking about the shaped down tube, yes, it is a bit more common now. Pretty much to deflect rocks and allow better clearance overall. And looks good too.

What got you into the 5-Spots ?


----------



## Kevin_Federline (Nov 19, 2008)

I bought a last years model stumpy for 1600, you can find good deals, but 1g is hard to do


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> Pretty much to deflect rocks and allow better clearance overall. And looks good too.


Matter of opinion. I prefer the old school look.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Kona0197 said:


> Matter of opinion. I prefer the old school look.


But it still ride way better


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

Used Santa Cruz Heckler.


----------



## dragoon (Oct 15, 2011)

michael1 said:


> $2750 MSRP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The odds of their aluminum actually being "proprietary", as in nobody else is using the exact same alloy, is about zero in my opinion.

As for weight, that depends on the rider. When I ride, I'm taking a total of about 280 pounds with me (total). To shave 5 pounds off a bike ( a lot)....it matters such a small amount, it would be hard to measure, unless I'm racing. If you're 140 pounds....the weight of the bike matters more as a % of the total.

As for the components, I'd bet they aren't that bad.....Hell, I bet they are all 20x better than what we all rode on in the 90s......and never had a problem.


----------



## michael1 (Nov 17, 2011)

I am about 170 lbs total adding bike and pack weight, so it makes more of a difference for me. However, 5 pounds is still a small percent and when I first tried some high end full-suspension bikes at a demo, they felt significantly lighter than my 32 lb. hardtail. The lighter wheels allow faster acceleration and a lighter bike is more nimble and turns easier. When considering all those factors it explains why a bike that is only five pounds lighter feels significantly lighter.

When I go backpacking, I try to go ultralight and I count ounces and even grams with some items, which is a much smaller percent than five pounds on a bike.

Also, we have what we have in terms of new bike technology. We can't go back to the 90's and thus we redefine what are good quality components and which are unsatisfactory. Before bicycles people would walk on trails and they were happy with that.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

David C said:


> Your Tuner had DW-Link. This has rocker link type.
> 
> But if you are talking about the shaped down tube, yes, it is a bit more common now. Pretty much to deflect rocks and allow better clearance overall. And looks good too.
> 
> What got you into the 5-Spots ?


Handmade in the USA (as of 2012), classic styling, proven reliability & simple tech.


----------



## socalkev (Dec 19, 2011)

This one xD oh can you say 40$


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

David C said:


> Maybe over 1k, but I'll says that so far it's the bike (talking about the frame, because you put whatever you want, XTR on a Wallyworld bike don't make it race worthy whatsoever ) that has show the best in AM category in my researches.


Wow.... I was gonna say this bike was the best bang-for-your-buck at a mere $88 at your nearest Walmart, but I guess not.


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

David C said:


> But it still ride way better


Sure you do, Kona doesn't even ride.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

2ndgen said:


> Handmade in the USA (as of 2012), classic styling, proven reliability & simple tech.


Did you demo one already ?


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

michael1 said:


> $2750 MSRP
> 
> 3900$ MSRP
> 
> ...


This is absolute BS as it turns out a good friend I ride with picked up the 104 an ditched his Gary Fisher HT with zero regrets. He talked about it being a bit heavy but does not miss the HT on any level other than for tooling around Town.

As for myself I ditched My Kona Blast And went with the KHS 525 Love it, plenty light an for those of us who are not anytime soon entering a 24 hour race and realize that he ride is more important than measuring everything to the gram and is perfect for me. 
http://forums.mtbr.com/passion/i-betrayed-my-hardtail-702384.html
I can replace components over time (something that will be done regardless of purchase amount) and while saving money am out having tons of fun.
Another friend at the same time purchased the 535 for 1300 (two year left over model) and feels the same, no regrets and or reason to go back to his HT other than banging around town.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

David C said:


> Did you demo one already ?


No.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

MonsterD said:


> Why does it have to be brand new and from a big name?
> Used has it's faults... Scratching and frame-fatiuge (if it is really old) but IMO you don't need the latest greatest. Get what suits your riding style and if you can find the same or better bike then great. If not then deal with it.
> 
> Stop pushing your views on other people, even if it is for help. That is not this kind of thread.


Honestly I think he should buy a used FS bike in his price range. He will get a much better bike for the same money even if it's got some wear on it. But I made the distinction because I didn't see where the OP had mentioned being open to a used bike.



Kona0197 said:


> Bikes Direct. Motobecane.
> 
> Mountain Bikes with Shimano DynaSys 30 speed - MTB - Motobecane 2011 Fantom Comp DS


I guess reputable is open to interpretation.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Not by choice. If I had a bike I would ride.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Kona0197 said:


> Not by choice. If I had a bike I would ride.


This on the correct size?

Mens Mountain Bike GT Agressor

Here's a Special Ed dually:

Full Suspension Mountain Bike - Specialized

Another one, this one is cool:

**GT timberline**

How about this, just needs a wheel set?

:scott racing comp mtb


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for looking AZ.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Kona0197 said:


> Thanks for looking AZ.


What size?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

you know what? of course people are going to tell you that you get what you pay for. but for some people, its either, pay the electric bill, or buy a bike. 

if you're in that situation, then get a Yukon. unless you've ridden a 3000k bike before, you wont have much to base it on. My first bike was a wallyworld shwinn that i rode the local easy trails for a few months. then i got myself a specialized hardtail and considered it a huge upgrade. but it was still "only" 700 dollars. THEN i got a Yukon. i noticed i rode better and cleared obstacles better. i LOVED riding the bike!!! it was just a little too heavy when i'd go lugging it over fallen trees, or putting it on my bike rack. 

i wasnt riding the thing and thinking, "friggin 1000 dollar piece of crap" Unless you've ridden the best of the best, you will probably enjoy riding the yukon. dont let people get you down about it. 

would i go back to the yukon? no. but mainly because of the weight. i had some good times on that bike though.



oh, and ps, my bf who works at a bike shop, told me he has customers that ride the local DH trails on YUKONS!!!! Bad idea obviously, but the frames seem to be holding up. He was suprised that people were beating the piss out of these things. a decent bike for the money.


----------



## snowboy76 (Aug 10, 2009)

Surprised that the Salsa options (Spearfish & Horsethief) haven't been mentioned.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

snowboy76 said:


> Surprised that the Salsa options (Spearfish & Horsethief) haven't been mentioned.


They have not been suggested because they do not meet the under $1,000.00 ceiling for a complete bike.

The original post: "For under $1,000. what is the best full suspension entry-level mountain bike one could purchase today?"


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

are we talking best as in best component spec, or best as in suspension efficiency (and how is that efficiency rated?) or best as in people in the know feel its best (ie the editors of mountain bike action)


----------



## applehead110 (Jul 25, 2008)

There are plenty of fs bikes for around 1k I got got a 2010 Jamis Dakar Comp for 1k with good specs to boot. You just have to do a little shopping and in the end you will be rewarded. If you know a shop that sells Jamis take a look as I have been very happy with mine.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

applehead110 said:


> There are plenty of fs bikes for around 1k I got got a 2010 Jamis Dakar Comp for 1k with good specs to boot. You just have to do a little shopping and in the end you will be rewarded. If you know a shop that sells Jamis take a look as I have been very happy with mine.


Yeah, JensonUSA have pretty good deals on Jamis bikes, HT or FS. If you know which one will fit right for you, you can really score a good bike for cheap.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

NicoleB28 said:


> you know what? of course people are going to tell you that you get what you pay for. but for some people, its either, pay the electric bill, or buy a bike.
> 
> if you're in that situation, then get a Yukon. unless you've ridden a 3000k bike before, you wont have much to base it on. My first bike was a wallyworld shwinn that i rode the local easy trails for a few months. then i got myself a specialized hardtail and considered it a huge upgrade. but it was still "only" 700 dollars. THEN i got a Yukon. i noticed i rode better and cleared obstacles better. i LOVED riding the bike!!! it was just a little too heavy when i'd go lugging it over fallen trees, or putting it on my bike rack.
> 
> ...


I'd be really impressed if 18 year olds who were suggesting $2,500 MTB's as first bikes were 
living on their own and paying their own rent and contributing to their own 401K Plans and etc...


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> They have not been suggested because they do not meet the under $1,000.00 ceiling for a complete bike.
> The original post: "For under $1,000. what is the best full suspension entry-level mountain bike one could purchase today?"


AZ, thank you for recognizing. If people would stick to the parameters of an OP, 
there'd be a lot less reason for flaming on these boards (not that there'd be less flaming  ).

:thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

006_007 said:


> are we talking best as in best component spec, or best as in suspension efficiency (and how is that efficiency rated?) or best as in people in the know feel its best (ie the editors of mountain bike action)


Best as in an overall general combination of frame quality, components and reviews.

I still say of all the bikes offered up, the Kona wins hands down so far IMO.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

I still think the Giant Yukon FX is still a very good bike even today. You can do far worst.


----------



## dlq001 (Sep 1, 2011)

I looked into a Kona, found a LBS from their website. What a joke, if you wanted a Trek he had one of every model in the store. Only had 2 Konas, neither of which I was looking for. Would not get one in for me to check out, told me to try the other Kona dealer 35 miles away and then come back if I wanted one. Well that didn't happen. Spent $900 on a Haro R5, was ok, that is until the frame broke, not once but 3 times. I now ride a Specialized FSRxc with about 10,000 miles on it and just love it.


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

$1049 (plus shipping)
Pretty sick deal IMO









JAMIS SIXFIFTY B1
AUTHORIZED JAMIS DEALER-FULL MANUFACTURER 5YR WARRANTY
650B WHEEL SIZE
SIZE 17"
MASH METALLIC
Frame: Kinesium alloy main triangle, STW weight-optimized 7005 seat & chainstays, mp3 linkage design, cartridge bearing pivots, Rock Shox Ario shock, 10mm hardware, replaceable derailleur hanger
Fork: White Brothers Fluid 650B-130 with 20mm front axle, 32mm stanchions, open bath damping, external compression & rebound adjustors, 130mm travel

Headset: FSA ZS-3 semi-integrated with 20mm shim stack, 1 1/8

Wheels: WTB LaserDisc Trail 650B, 32H, eyeletted, with Formula 20mm thru-axle sealed bearing front and Shimano Deore 6-bolt rear disc hubs, DT Swiss Champion 2.0mm stainless steel spokes and nickel-plated brass nipples

Tires: Kenda Nevegal 650B 60tpi, 2.35 front, 2.1 rear, Wire bead

Derailleurs: Shimano Deore XT Shadow rear and Deore 34.9mm top pull front

Shiftlevers: Shimano SLX Rapidfire Plus-SL, 27-speed

Chain: SRAM PowerChain 971 with Gold Power-Link

Cassette: SRAM Powerglide 950, 9-speed, 11-34

Crankset: Shimano M521 Hollowtech, 44/32/22, 170mm (13-15"), 175mm (17-21")

BB set: Shimano ES25, Octalink, 73 X 121

Pedals: N/A

Brakeset: Hayes Stroker Ryde hydraulic disc brakes with V6 rotors

Handlebar: Ritchey Mountain Comp Rizer, 31.8mm OD x 20mm rise x 670mm

Stem: Ritchey Comp OS, 31.8 bar bore x 6D rise x 90mm (13-15"), 100mm (17-19") & 120mm (21")

Grips: Jamis Lock-On, dual density

Seat Post: Ritchey 2B OS, 31.6 x 350mm, with alloy clamp & cromo seatpin

Saddle: WTB Rocket V Comp with SL top


----------



## akiracornell (Jan 16, 2012)

i dont think and anthem x5 and i know a tununki doesnt retail for 1k like the yukon. maybe used or a blowout model if you can find it.


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Giant Anthem X in some flavor.


----------

